# Thievery Over Christmas



## oreilly76 (Nov 4, 2005)

We went back home for Christmas and checked on our 'new to us' trailer the night before we left. Checked on it again first day back ~ thieves broke open the door, stole all our hitch gear, battery and electronics and weird things like our First Aid kit and Hair dryer!!
Why do people steal? I mean, I know the obvious answer, but why would some one sink low enough to steal from a hard working family who make do without other things to be able to provide the great family experiences of camping!!
We are saving for Disney (hopefully October!) and now this will take a bite out of our savings!!! Luckily the insurance will cover the expensive hitch gear, but not our 'personal' stuff. Well, they would but the deductible and insurance points aren't worth it.
It was just such a crappy thing to come home to after such a happy trip back home for the holidays....
Oh, and our trailer was in a storage facility. However, when the police took the report he gave us a name of a different facility to move it to. He said where we had it is common for theft. The owner had told us he only had one case of theft... Live and learn I guess.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Wow, sorry to hear about that. I hope you are able to get things taken care of without any problems.

Mike


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Sorry to hear about the loss. It really does suck. Not too long ago, someone stole my kids DVD player out of my truck. In my driveway!!!!!

As frustrating as it is........Don't let it get you down.

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

Nothing like a thief. The punishment isn't enough in this country. Now start cutting their hands off when caught...


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

nascarcamper said:


> Nothing like a thief. The punishment isn't enough in this country. Now start cutting their hands off when caught...
> [snapback]72242[/snapback]​


I understand that is the penalty for thievery in some parts of the world......

Bill


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Sandy and Mike,

Sorry to hear about your trailer. Having been a victim of thieves myself, I know how you feel. Makes you want to string the a**hole up by his ba**s!









Hang in there!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## oreilly76 (Nov 4, 2005)

Thanks to all!
It was really upseting! It certainly makes me feel very violated!! I don't know if I will feel very safe now knowing how easy it was for someone to break in. We will be putting a lock on the inside door for when we are in there and hubby is thinking about how else to make it more secure...


----------



## Steelhead (Nov 14, 2005)

Truly sorry to hear about your loss. Can't believe how much of this goes on. I hope they catch the devil that did it, and that you get just compensation from your insurance co. I think that often addiction to drugs is what drives these sort of things . Too bad

Dallas


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

oreilly76,

Sorry to hear about your burglary. I know how you feel....my home was burlgarized the week of Christmas and I'm missing some things I'll never be able to replace.

From what I've seen on our TTs, though, and from what I've heard from other RVers, if a thief wants in your TT, he'll get in. I guess that's just part of life.

Hopefully, though, you'll be able to secure it as best you can and move on. Good luck to you and yours.

Again, sorry about your loss.

Mark


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

Sorry for the distressing news, hope you didn't lose anything you can't replace.

You make me glad I cose to store mine in the woods at my brothers instead of the gated, security camera storage facility around the corner from my house. I guess they do not monitor the facility after the workers go home.


----------



## srlaws (Mar 14, 2005)

Sorry to hear about your losses. We had a similar situation happen to us several years ago so I can sympathize with you. My first reaction was also anger, then frustration, then feeling of violation. I think the violation bothered me a great deal more than any monetary loss. Took me several months to get over it and my wife over a year. Best of luck dealing with a poor situation. Hope they catch the person or people who did this!

Steve


----------



## Kenstand (Mar 25, 2004)

Sorry to hear about your loss. I worry more about thieves in the winter because there is less activity around all the trailers at the lot. Also, the hours of darkness are extended. My storage lot is just fenced with plenty of night lights but no cameras or steel bars. We did have some break ins last winter but it has been quiet this year. So far.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Sorry to hear that some scum bag broke in and ripped you off
I also think punishment should be stronger

Don


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Sorry to hear about the theft of your property. It is so irritating to work hard for what we have only to have it taken away. I hope the new storage facility will keep a closer eye on things.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Sorry to hear the that someone was low enough to violate your personal belongings. It saddens me everytime something like this happens.

Hopefully it will not be too much $$ to replace what you had stolen.

Thor


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I hope they hurt their back carrying it away!


----------



## oreilly76 (Nov 4, 2005)

Thanks again to all!
We have gotten our hitch gear replaced, so on Saturday we will be moving to hopefully a more secure location!!
It is upsetting. We had the trailer less than 2 months!!!
I can't even imagine a home break in. I think I would be forever getting over that. Things are put into perspective... there was a home invasion next to our friends house several nights ago. Like 12:30am with everyone (kids included) home. SCARY!!!
My parents home was broken into several years ago just before Christmas. I guess people get desparate this time of year??!!??
Still makes me so mad though....
Thanks!!!


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

Some people........
Keep an eye out as I've heard of stolen things often showing up on ebay. A stretch I know, but it would be awesome to track down the loser.

Hate to hear about it..


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

oreilly76 said:


> Thanks to all!
> It was really upseting! It certainly makes me feel very violated!! I don't know if I will feel very safe now knowing how easy it was for someone to break in. We will be putting a lock on the inside door for when we are in there and hubby is thinking about how else to make it more secure...
> [snapback]72255[/snapback]​


This brings up a topic we've talked about before. I don't want to get into the whole gun debate, but I rest well at night knowing my family is safe to intruders while weâ€™re camping. I do carry a LOCKED gun and have been through extensive training. I never let me kids see or touch the gun and it is well hidden during the day, with trigger lock installed. We camp in very remote places and someone could try to do harm to my familyâ€¦while this has NEVER been the case, Iâ€™d rather be over prepared now then regretful after the fact.


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> This brings up a topic we've talked about before. I don't want to get into the whole gun debate, but I rest well at night knowing my family is safe to intruders while weâ€™re camping. I do carry a LOCKED gun and have been through extensive training. I never let me kids see or touch the gun and it is well hidden during the day, with trigger lock installed. We camp in very remote places and someone could try to do harm to my familyâ€¦while this has NEVER been the case, Iâ€™d rather be over prepared now then regretful after the fact.
> [snapback]72817[/snapback]​


I take the approach of locking up the guns when not in use, But the kids handle them and learn safe usage and limitations. My oldest has been a trap shooter in the local 4-h club for years now. He gets to go to the coaches class this spring for the 4-h shooting sports. I beleive in teaching them to respect the gun and to know what it can and can't do. seems better than hiding it from them. just my 2 cents worth.


----------



## Steelhead (Nov 14, 2005)

Katrina,I agree completely










Dallas


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> oreilly76 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks to all!
> ...


Southern boy has to speak out on this one. As a former Deputy I can tell you without a doubt that most gun accidents with children are due to the fact that it is treated as this big mystery. So when the parents aren't around and the friends over, you know the rest of the story. My parents were not into guns or hunting but my friends were so I was exposed to guns at a pretty young age so that mystery wasn't there. Yes there are hunting accidents involving young and old. Yes a lot of lives are lost each year to firearms or I guess I should say people with firearms. Do I let my kids have access to mine unsupervised? No. They do know I have them and both kids have seen them, handled them and we've talked about the dangers if not handled properly. In my humble opinion and with numerous reports to back it up it's the taboo that gets most kids in trouble with guns. How many accidents do you see with kids and kitchen knives? They know where they are and the dangers involved but they are not treated as this mysterious thing. Take the mystery away and most of the trouble is gone. As I said earlier there are exceptions just like with anything else and I'm not saying anyone should let a 5 year old handle a weapon. Every trip I go on I'm armed to the teeth. Some crackhead's not taking my family away from me. The government will get mine when they pry it from my cold dead fingers and you can bet it will be empty by then. Sorry for the rant. Now back to regularly scheduled program.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

nascarcamper said:


> Southern boy has to speak out on this one. As a former Deputy I can tell you without a doubt that most gun accidents with children are due to the fact that it is treated as this big mystery. So when the parents aren't around and the friends over, you know the rest of the story. My parents were not into guns or hunting but my friends were so I was exposed to guns at a pretty young age so that mystery wasn't there. Yes there are hunting accidents involving young and old. Yes a lot of lives are lost each year to firearms or I guess I should say people with firearms. Do I let my kids have access to mine unsupervised? No. They do know I have them and both kids have seen them, handled them and we've talked about the dangers if not handled properly. In my humble opinion and with numerous reports to back it up it's the taboo that gets most kids in trouble with guns. How many accidents do you see with kids and kitchen knives? They know where they are and the dangers involved but they are not treated as this mysterious thing. Take the mystery away and most of the trouble is gone. As I said earlier there are exceptions just like with anything else and I'm not saying anyone should let a 5 year old handle a weapon. Every trip I go on I'm armed to the teeth. Some crackhead's not taking my family away from me.
> [snapback]72830[/snapback]​


Absolutely agree with nascarcamper. I have a general disdain for guns and believe there are WAY too many of them around and all to often in the wrong hands. Just why does a general citizen "need" an AK-47?







HOWEVER, we also take some extra protection with us when we camp -always have and, likely, always will. KB is military trained and I know enough to be safe and use if I had to. I HATE that we even feel the need to do that - but that's the reality of the day. Parents - PLEASE use all the safety precautions that are available to you AND teach your kids about those handguns so their curiosity doesn't get them or someone else hurt - whether in your own home or someone else's.


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

wolfwood said:


> nascarcamper said:
> 
> 
> > Southern boy has to speak out on this one. As a former Deputy I can tell you without a doubt that most gun accidents with children are due to the fact that it is treated as this big mystery. So when the parents aren't around and the friends over, you know the rest of the story. My parents were not into guns or hunting but my friends were so I was exposed to guns at a pretty young age so that mystery wasn't there. Yes there are hunting accidents involving young and old. Yes a lot of lives are lost each year to firearms or I guess I should say people with firearms. Do I let my kids have access to mine unsupervised? No. They do know I have them and both kids have seen them, handled them and we've talked about the dangers if not handled properly. In my humble opinion and with numerous reports to back it up it's the taboo that gets most kids in trouble with guns. How many accidents do you see with kids and kitchen knives? They know where they are and the dangers involved but they are not treated as this mysterious thing. Take the mystery away and most of the trouble is gone. As I said earlier there are exceptions just like with anything else and I'm not saying anyone should let a 5 year old handle a weapon. Every trip I go on I'm armed to the teeth. Some crackhead's not taking my family away from me.
> ...


Have you ever fired a AK-47?







Now that's not what I carry but love to take one to the range. Imagine the look on the thieves face if they turned around and was staring down the barrel of that bad boy.







"Go ahead punk, make my day" Go dirty Harry.


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

nascarcamper said:


> wolfwood said:
> 
> 
> > nascarcamper said:
> ...


I bet my kids can field strip and clean an AK-47 and an AR-15 faster than you can









Since this thread was hijacked. Let me say that guns do have their place and not just because we worry about thieves. We hike alot in the mountains of Kentucky.
I always carry a small pistol loaded with snake shot. Rattle snakes and copperheads are plentiful around here. I re-locate snakes using a stick when I can, but I do have my kids with me and I like having this option if I should need it.
Yet some would rather see this pistol taken away from me








End of rant, back to regular programming.


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

Katrina said:


> nascarcamper said:
> 
> 
> > wolfwood said:
> ...


In my yard I generally relocate snakes with buckshot.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

NASCARCAMPER FOR PRESIDENT!!!!!

I went to the troble to get a Concealed Carry Permit here in Delaware and would suggest that anyone that lives in a state that issues a permit to get one. I don't carry any of my guns very often, but when I need to I can...legally.

Gary


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

nascarcamper said:


> Oregon_Camper said:
> 
> 
> > oreilly76 said:
> ...


OK, I didn't provide enough info. My kids (9-6) have both seen the guns and have held them (unloaded & locked of course). I simply meant the gun was locked and hidden while camping. They know darn well it' there, but just in case someone got into the trailer when I wasn't around, I don't want THEM to find the gun.

As far as gun enjoyment, I take both of my sons trap shooting. Neither one wants to shoot the 12 gauge just yet (22..sure), but they have a great time pulling the string to release the pigeons. And as an added bonus, they â€œget toâ€ round up all the ones I miss.


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> nascarcamper said:
> 
> 
> > Oregon_Camper said:
> ...


Just so you know, I wasn't bashing you Oregon. This whole gun thing gets me fired up.


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

Fire44 said:


> NASCARCAMPER FOR PRESIDENT!!!!!
> 
> I went to the troble to get a Concealed Carry Permit here in Delaware and would suggest that anyone that lives in a state that issues a permit to get one. I don't carry any of my guns very often, but when I need to I can...legally.
> 
> ...


Sorry for the hijack but funny you should mention the concealed carry permit. A buddy of mine just went through all the crap to get one and at the end found out something quite interesting. When carrying there can be no bulges or any indication that he has a weapon. Funny thing is here in NC you can walk around with a holstered pistol as long as some part of it is visible. Now does that make any sense at all? The same limitations apply as far as where you can go armed. The way I see it, if I get caught with a weapon concealed I'm already in trouble for something else so what the hell another charge? If I get pulled over by a cop I simply put the pistol in plain site and let him know it's there. No worries.







Love that signature line by the way.


----------



## oreilly76 (Nov 4, 2005)

Holy Smokes!
By 'making the trailer more secure' I meant like an extra deadbolt or something!
We are Canadians and carrying guns is so foreign to us. Wow. I can't believe how many of you out there carry guns camping?
Has anyone had to use one? I am thinking about the person who mentioned having it locked up and a trigger lock on it, would this slow you down and make a greater chance of it being taken on you? Would you be able to get to it on time? Do you all hide them in the night or keep them by your bedside??
I just can't wrap my head around camping with your family with a gun. I guess because I do not know anyone who has a gun (ok, except my cousin, who is RCMP...). Well, maybe I do know people. Maybe everyone of my neighbor's have one....
No one I know of...
That is so scary... Has anyone had to use theirs while camping? Anyone had an encounter where it was necessary? Just curious.
What are the laws pertaining to gun control?
Let's say it was the middle of the night, I was your site neighbor camping and I had an emergency in the middle of the night. I came knocking on your trailer door, do you have gun in hand when you open it??? What would happen if there was an encounter and you shot someone? Do you go to jail??? Just curious because I have absolutely no idea that so many out there have and believe in guns...
But I did just mention it to my DH and he said many people at his work do it as hobbies. Going to shooting ranges and the like... Wow.


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

oreilly76 said:


> Holy Smokes!
> By 'making the trailer more secure' I meant like an extra deadbolt or something!
> We are Canadians and carrying guns is so foreign to us. Wow. I can't believe how many of you out there carry guns camping?
> Has anyone had to use one? I am thinking about the person who mentioned having it locked up and a trigger lock on it, would this slow you down and make a greater chance of it being taken on you? Would you be able to get to it on time? Do you all hide them in the night or keep them by your bedside??
> ...


What's "scary" about law abiding citizens carrying guns? We're not talking the wild wild west here. It's simply, at least in my case, a little extra insurance. I don't think your neighbor would be waving a gun in your face if you knocked on their door in the middle of the night. It never hurts to play it safe and this is my choice and my rights. If someone wanted into your rv in the middle of the night to do harm to you do you really think you're safe with that pot metal thing they call a deadbolt? Of course if you're camping in a normal campground the chances are probably slimmer than someone trying to break into your house. The odds of either happening are slim. But I'd rather have it and not need it than need it and not have it. There are sick people out there and I'd prefer to have an edge on them.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

oreilly76 said:


> Holy Smokes!
> By 'making the trailer more secure' I meant like an extra deadbolt or something!
> We are Canadians and carrying guns is so foreign to us. Wow. I can't believe how many of you out there carry guns camping?
> Has anyone had to use one? I am thinking about the person who mentioned having it locked up and a trigger lock on it, would this slow you down and make a greater chance of it being taken on you? Would you be able to get to it on time? Do you all hide them in the night or keep them by your bedside??
> ...


The trigger lock can be remove (by me) in under 3 seconds. The gun is hidden during the day and by my side at night. You have to remember I camp in some VERY remote places...I don't camp at the larger state parks. Often I will carry the gun in the evening, depending on the location (and for you PNW Rally guys...I do NOT bring it with me to Fort Stevens...







)

Your question on if I have ever had to use it, thankfully no. Its piece of mind for me and my wife.

Just last summer there was a terrible camping murder here in Oregon. Confirmed my decision to carry a gun

http://www.amw.com/fugitives/case.cfm?id=33110


----------



## CJ999 (Aug 11, 2005)

These two went to our church.....

http://www.amw.com/fugitives/case.cfm?id=28021

There's usually a gun within my arms reach.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

I have a concealed weapons permit also.

I carry mine in my TV when driving. I haven't kept it in the camper yet, but it may happen down the road.

One thing to remember is that if you plan to go out of state with a handgun, you better know the rules and regs for the state your going to. (Or remember to take the pistol OUT of the TV!!







)

Also, it was recommended to me by the guide when I went to Maine bear hunting, that if you travel through Canada with ANY firearm, it must be claimed ona form at the border, and the serial number better match what you are carrying, or it will be gone.

(We were going to try to save an hour of drive time by cutting the corner off of Canada when heading home....we elected to drive thehour and avoid the hassles)

Handguns have so many rules governing them, that you may think you have them covered, and the next time things have changed.

Steve


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

If you are thinking about taking a handgun with you camping you need to look over this site....www.packing.org. It is a good place to get information as to what is legal.

If you are carrying, just make sure that it is legal.

Gary


----------

